# Rear Lights?



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Ok...lots of talk here about front lights these days...but what about the rear lights for the commuter crowd?

I've got a Planet Bike Superflash on my mtb and am looking at something for my Cx / commuter bike. Anyone done the side-by-side thing with the Blackburn Mars 4 or something as big as the Radbot1000? I don't want to go as high-end as the Dinotte, so I thought I'd ask...night ride commuting here can be a bit nasty, so I'm looking to really light up the back of the Cx bike (i.e. bar end lights plus something on the back).

Thoughts?


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

Psycho Mike said:


> Ok...lots of talk here about front lights these days...but what about the rear lights for the commuter crowd?
> 
> I've got a Planet Bike Superflash on my mtb and am looking at something for my Cx / commuter bike. Anyone done the side-by-side thing with the Blackburn Mars 4 or something as big as the Radbot1000? I don't want to go as high-end as the Dinotte, so I thought I'd ask...night ride commuting here can be a bit nasty, so I'm looking to really light up the back of the Cx bike (i.e. bar end lights plus something on the back).
> 
> Thoughts?


I did a photo comparision that may help. See https://s240.photobucket.com/albums/ff237/mechBgon/Radbot 1000/ for all the photos. The NiteRider Cherry Bomb is comparable in power to your SuperFlash, it just spreads the beam horizontally, so you can use that to get a feel for how your SF would fare in that comparison.

My first-generation Radbot 1000 wasn't reliable, but the replacement they sent has been fine, so it's worth considering due to its power and wider beam. It's got a reflector (required for street-legal night riding in my state even if you have a light), weighs only 10 grams more than a SF, and uses the same mount as a SF.

If you have severe visibility conditions, however, a DiNotte 140 or 400 is still the hands-down best solution, especially in daylight and/or fog.

These photos are steady-burn for power-output comparison:









Cherry Bomb (SuperFlash clone with beam spreader on main emitter)









Radbot 1000









DiNotte 140L. Overlook THIS.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Psycho Mike said:


> Anyone done the side-by-side thing with the Blackburn Mars 4 or something as big as the Radbot1000?


Mars4, Cateye LD1100, PBSF:
http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?545024-Blinkie-testing-PBSF-vs-MARS-4-0-vs-Cateye-LD1100

Mars has a nice beam but kinda sucky runtime. Its on the neglected MTB. 
I run the LD1100 on steady and the PBSF on the roadie.

CB + Radbot look good but not available in NZ.


----------



## timberstone (Feb 20, 2009)

Psycho Mike said:


> Ok...lots of talk here about front lights these days...but what about the rear lights for the commuter crowd?
> 
> I've got a Planet Bike Superflash on my mtb and am looking at something for my Cx / commuter bike. Anyone done the side-by-side thing with the Blackburn Mars 4 or something as big as the Radbot1000? I don't want to go as high-end as the Dinotte, so I thought I'd ask...night ride commuting here can be a bit nasty, so I'm looking to really light up the back of the Cx bike (i.e. bar end lights plus something on the back).
> 
> Thoughts?


Just curious to what is wrong with the super flash and why not just use the light you have or pick up another one?


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

timberstone said:


> Just curious to what is wrong with the super flash and why not just use the light you have or pick up another one?


I've got a couple bikes and I've had bad experience with weakening clips going back and forth all the time. Seeing as that puts me in the market for another light (or another of the same), I thought I'd ask about folks experiences.

I like the flash pattern of the SF, but it is a few years old and I know Blackburn has updated their Mars to a 1W LED and the Radbot is a 1W LED etc....just wondering if the tail lights are following suit to the headlights and if there are other things to try.

I've added the bar end lights on the Cx bike as my commute has gotten longer and I want to be seen going clear across town...so now it's a matter of the rear blinky.


----------



## AustinShredman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Just my thoughts.*

I had both Super Flash and the Blackburn Mars 4. I personally think the SuperFlash is brighter, but the clip on the back of the SuperFlash sucks. I have had to stop many times, because I have heard my light hit the pavement behind me. The Mars 4 is not as bright, but I have never had it fall off while using it. I wear a Camelbak while commuting these days. The light that I am now using is called the FlashBak(www.flashbakonline...). It has four clips that attach it to my pack. There is a very cool remote switch that allows me to control the lights on my back, without having to remove my pack. A VERY COOL FEATURE! The FlashBak is also amber in color. This helps with the 30% of the American public who are red/blue color blind. Yes. I said 30%! CRAZY ,huh? Amber is a much better color in my opinion. It is better in dark conditions and it really cuts thru fog. Whichever light you choose, I comment you on actually thinking about rear lights...most folks just want power on their handle bars.


----------



## surly jason (Jan 23, 2010)

I have several superflashes but my all-time favorite rear light is the Planet Bike Blinky 3. It's a small, simple to use light with three LEDs. There are only two settings: steady on and flash. The switch is a good, simple switch that you can actually push in. And the batteries seems to last forever. Unlike the super flash, it's a horizintally oriented light so if this matters to you, you need to look elsewhere. 

I run super flashes on my commuter and on the back of my helmet and while they are super bright with new batteries, I would swear the batteries weaken real quick and then the light loses some of it's brightness. I always use alkaline batteries and, for sure, they last forever, but the super brightness of the light seems to last about a week or so (five hours of commuting time) and that's about it. I'm not the guy to prove this but it's a feeling I have. I also don't like the weird switch that's inside the case. 

Unlike almost every rider who has ever used the super flash, I've never had one come off. I don't understand what the problem is. Regardless, I recently found a couple of more Blinky 3s for sale and got them for $9 a piece.


----------



## ccfoodog (Feb 10, 2010)

Personally, I don't see why anyone would pick something less bright than the Dinotte 140R or 400R.

They really get people's attention. As a driver, I notice that the other lights get washed out in the lights and motion of the city and traffic.

Why not get something bright and striking to demand attention? 

I've driven past my wife on a fairly busy arterial when she was using the 140R, and you know something is up there -- WAY ahead of time -- and pay attention. You can see it through the windows of cars, etc. 

Basically it has a similar effect to seeing a police car LED flasher (although only one of them) up ahead. You see it and say.. hey, something to pay attention to up there.

-john


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

ccfoodog said:


> Personally, I don't see why anyone would pick something less bright than the Dinotte 140R or 400R.
> 
> They really get people's attention. As a driver, I notice that the other lights get washed out in the lights and motion of the city and traffic.
> 
> ...


Agreed, that's also why I advise people to run their taillights on flashing/strobing mode, instead of steady. One more steady red light on the horizon can easily pass for a car taillight, a red stoplight on a frontage road, or simply not compute as anything at all. A flashing or strobing red light, on the other hand, is something out of the ordinary, it makes them look, makes them think.

Sample through-the-windshield video clip from my daily commuting route. Even a DiNotte 140 will just blend into the background if it's running steady here.


----------



## mtb_robs-x (Dec 13, 2009)

permanent mount.

for commuting, the blinky is a nice start, but does not change, that at some point,
the battery is empty , and at that point, you got no rear light. 
that's where I see the biggest problem.
and those are usually not that great sealed eather, some have skimpy mounts, what change the aim. I'd like a solid fixed mount, with a cable , to run to the main battery.
one battery, and with the big battery, that could also support more or better lights.

for the blinking, don't like it, even if it works for small lights. 
some countries, have some stuff in the fine print too, and what about driving the car with the warn blink on,... would'nt that be saver,..

back to safety, reflectors are No. 1 , 
if you did take them off, put some back, 3M is your friend.
the new fashion,... is those funky wheel LED's, talk about attention, and extra batterie,...

one more, a bright light , will be seen, but it's important to be recognized. 
that's how the brain reacts. as such, a middle illumination, aka on the rider/bike comes in, since that would make the bicycle rider be recognized, and there would be at least a chance of reaction! A moven bright light, of many, will not do that, ehm, even the stationary , seam to be moving,...ignore those,...

in that sense, 

ride like a truck,
honk like a truck
lights like a truck
hope they move, otherwise, you have to run them over like a truck.


----------



## ccfoodog (Feb 10, 2010)

mtb_robs-x said:


> permanent mount.
> 
> for commuting, the blinky is a nice start, but does not change, that at some point,
> the battery is empty , and at that point, you got no rear light.
> ...


Something like?










I'm using the Terracycle accessory mount which is a very solid mount, I still have a reflector, and the Dinotte 400 series light uses the same voltage as their primary lights and they sell Y cables, so you could wire into a single battery.

In reality tho, you can just charge the tail light battery whenever you charge the headlight, so you don't really *need* to wire to the same battery.

-john


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

*ccfooddog*, note that your wide-angle rear reflector is 90° out of its intended orientation, so consider rotating it back to normal for wide-angle reflection.



> for commuting, the blinky is a nice start, but does not change, that at some point,
> the battery is empty , and at that point, you got no rear light.


A typical bike blinkie will run 50-150 hours in flashing mode, non-stop. People who can't change their batteries within a few days or weeks of when the light gets noticably dim... yeah, they have a problem.



> back to safety, reflectors are No. 1


I disagree. Digest this: http://www.mechbgon.com/visibility/activevpassive.html As we can all see in scenes #3 and #4, reflectors are useless under a variety of real-world situations where lights will save you. *Lights are No. 1*, reflectors are No. 2.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I've used pretty much everything mentioned so far in this thread. 

I have upgraded my 140R to a 400R. 

Cars may have seen me with the blinky/cherry bomb sorts of taillights but I will tell you that I did not see driver behavior change until I used the 140 and even more so with the 400. At that point, cars slow down and give me a very wide berth. Not so with the smaller lights.

I struggled with the idea of paying so much for a taillight. Now, having done so, I can't believe I didn't do it earlier for the considerably larger margin of safety it provides. There is a huge difference and the the Dinotte's are a much safer alternative. No question.

J.


----------



## bentboy242 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Dinotte Rear Lights!!!*

I agree with the comments about the Dinotte rear lights. Granted, they are not cheap, but cars get out of my way. If you can at all afford them, there is no price for safety. One fall or co pay or medical event will set you back a lot more, in many more ways. I can't imagine riding without the Dinotte rear lights. I have reflectors, too. I don't think you can be too visible or draw too much attention. 
The amount of respect I get on the road with the Dinotte rear 400R makes all the difference.
You are even more noticed in daylight as well. I can't say enough good things about them.


----------



## rural (Jun 14, 2006)

+1 for the Dinotte 400R Just picked one up on their sale. Dinotte is quallity and gets my vote everytime so far.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We should have our Magicshine Tail Light avaible for sale in April. It is going to be a serious tail light with lots of output. Add in the ability to use the same battery for both a lighthead and the tail light and we think we have a winner coming.

Best,

Geo


----------



## J_Hopper (Mar 5, 2005)

Geo, Any more details? Surely, you must know specs, what it's going to look like, mounting options, etc, given that it'll be available for sale in a few weeks...


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

prototype I am working on I freaked the car out with them.
Cool thing about it is that it gives side and rear visibility

https://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid205.photobucket.com/albums/bb215/g_pace1/blinkie/MVI_0702.flv


----------



## rickbike (Aug 14, 2006)

My cheap MS 900 for much less cost$ than either the Dinotte 140 pr 400 will blow both of them out of the water.

I stuck a pc of red automotive red repair tape on it, put it on the back of my bike and watch the cars and others give you a wideeeee berth - they think your some kind of "Emergency" vehicle ))


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I think the MS900 with red tape over it would be about the same if not less lumens out the back than the Dinotte 400. Aren't they both about 400 lumens and then you have the red filter on the MS900 DIY.

J.


----------



## ccfoodog (Feb 10, 2010)

I suspect the MS is almost 500, and Dinotte seems to slightly inflate their numbers, so is probably a little less than 400.

Of course, how this settles out after you put the red tape on it, I'm not sure. A few less lumens probably, but I think the big thing is the red LEDs put out a really nice, strong *red* light, where filtering a white light isn't going to have the same effect.

That said, I'm glad it makes RickBike happy, but I think I'll stick with my 400R.

In fact, for similar money, I think I'd stick with the 140R.

-john


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

The DiNotte's 5-pulse flash mode is also quite viewer-friendly compared to the rapid-fire flash of a MS900. I hope GeoMan got them to use a DiNotte-ish flashing mode on the MS taillight, and not some off-the-shelf 10Hz assault strobe.

Also, yeah, the red filter will dramatically cut the output on an LED that isn't made to put out red light. I did an experiment and found that the red filter on my 140-lumen Fenix flashlight reduced the output so dramatically that it was about on par with my SuperFlash. What's the point? You want red light, use a red emitter.


----------



## rickbike (Aug 14, 2006)

hey you can also use the MS without red tape and just strobe the white light - i think some countries do this, not sure which ones.

I'd say the lumens is closer to 600 - 700

Either way we all got lots of light behind us to get the Attention of others and that's the main point to keep safe.


----------



## ccfoodog (Feb 10, 2010)

I suspect in most US states this (running a white rear light) is illegal.

I came to the The 500 lumen number by cross referencing the MTBR measured lux to lights with calibrated output. I think it is probably pretty close.

Light, Price, Claimed Lumens, Measured LUX
Magicshine MJ-808 $100 900 37
Light and Motion Seca 700 $550 700 52 << actual measured output of 700 lumens

(700 / 52 ) * 37 = 498

*shrug*

-john

Links
L&M Seca 700 http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/light-a...a-race-review/
Magicshine MJ-808 http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/magicshine-mj-808/


----------



## Whitedog1 (Feb 3, 2009)

hey geoman,
any news about the coming taillight? release date?
thanks


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We should have tail lights in stock by the end of the month that can run on the same battery as our Magicshine 900 or 1400 lumen light sets.


----------



## Chris RX-7 (Sep 22, 2009)

Geoman, I think a sneak peak in in order. Perhaps some spys hots or mock up shots.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

They have been right around the corner since December. Do not hold your breath for demos.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Geoman, When these come out is there anyway you can do a _You Tube_ video demo? :ihih:


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We're working hard to get these to our fellow cyclists as soon as possible



Chris RX-7 said:


> Geoman, I think a sneak peak in in order. Perhaps some spys hots or mock up shots.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Definitely don't overlook reflective tape in addition to whatever LED tail light you choose to purchase. I know reflective material really helps me to spot cyclists at night. The more the merrier. On your helmet, back pack, bike, wherever.


----------



## Chris RX-7 (Sep 22, 2009)

rickbike said:


> My cheap MS 900 for much less cost$ than either the Dinotte 140 pr 400 will blow both of them out of the water.
> 
> I stuck a pc of red automotive red repair tape on it, put it on the back of my bike and watch the cars and others give you a wideeeee berth - they think your some kind of "Emergency" vehicle ))


Can you upload pics or video of your set up in action? I'd like to see what type of light output you have in a real world situation.


----------



## rickbike (Aug 14, 2006)

Chris RX-7 said:


> Can you upload pics or video of your set up in action? I'd like to see what type of light output you have in a real world situation.


i'll try to make something

but i know from experience
2 rear superflashes + 1 cateye 10 led light TL-LD1100

vrs

1 modified MS900

= conclusion the cars give me more respect and room with the MS900 alone

---------------------
the only problem is the mounting for the MS, might have to modify to aim it the way you want - i aim mine on the left side and aimed at the drivers eye approx.
--------------------------------

also reflective tape as mentioned above is always a good thing


----------



## J_Hopper (Mar 5, 2005)

GEOMAN said:


> We should have our Magicshine Tail Light avaible for sale in April. It is going to be a serious tail light with lots of output. Add in the ability to use the same battery for both a lighthead and the tail light and we think we have a winner coming...


Geo, It's close to the end of April. How about a teaser to build up some excitement?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

J-Hopper we would love to give you all of the info but we haven't got a complete production package in our hands yet. What I can tell you is we are testing the model that we received from the manufacturer, the lighthead weighs 68grams, it connects to either of the MJ-808 or MJ-816 batteries. It works nicely on a Y-cable with the headlights and has a few modes to choose from. The tailights are already in production and we are expecting our shipment early next week. It's a compact, lightweight and very bright little tailight, it works nicely on a seatpost and could be mouted on the back of the helmet for increased visibility. 



J_Hopper said:


> Geo, It's close to the end of April. How about a teaser to build up some excitement?


----------



## IBEX Sports (Oct 30, 2008)

Rememeber Exposure Lights users / riders, the RedEye is available in both helmet and post mount options and powered right from your main units. The RedEye is super bright, and cars will see your RedEye's during the day or night! The self contained Flare rear light is coming in the next couple of months...


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Y cables seem like a nice idea, but in my experience, doesn't work so well with between a front and back light. Nicer to have a nice small battery for the back and the regular one for the front.

J.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

The new MS tailight will have it's own battery pack but riders will have the option to use their existing battery and y-cable if they choose to, it's nice to have the option.



JohnJ80 said:


> Y cables seem like a nice idea, but in my experience, doesn't work so well with between a front and back light. Nicer to have a nice small battery for the back and the regular one for the front.
> 
> J.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> J-Hopper we would love to give you all of the info but we haven't got a complete production package in our hands yet. What I can tell you is *we are testing the model that we received from the manufacturer,* the lighthead weighs 68grams, it connects to either of the MJ-808 or MJ-816 batteries.....


( clearing throat)....Oh yes, I have a proto-model as well....( cough )...Geo, could you show me a photo of yours, I want to see if it is like mine...( cough)...:smilewinkgrin:

(* note: While some people can lie like a dog, never under-estimate the Cat.  )


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hi Cat, does yours look like mine 

You should probably get that cough looked at, it sounds serious 

Again we don't have a complete model as they are in production until this week sometime but this is what we have been testing



Cat-man-do said:


> ( clearing throat)....Oh yes, I have a proto-model as well....( cough )...Geo, could you show me a photo of yours, I want to see if it is like mine...( cough)...:smilewinkgrin:
> 
> (* note: While some people can lie like a dog, never under-estimate the Cat.  )


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Geoman. I might have to get one of those when you start selling them.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

No worries Max, we really hope to have them on the site early-mid next week as we have had so much interest already. It will be well priced and we think it will really help drivers see our fellow cyclists out there on the road. :thumbsup:



MaximusHQ said:


> Thanks for sharing Geoman. I might have to get one of those when you start selling them.


----------



## J_Hopper (Mar 5, 2005)

Looks like a single LED in the middle to give good rearward illumination and a ring of 9 (less powerful?) LEDs around the outside, at an angle, giving good side visibility. Any word on the specs yet? What LEDs are being used? What are they being driven at? Etc...


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Yes it does have great side visibility and the pulse out of that center led is not something drivers will miss. As we haven't got the full shipment in yet we don't want to throw any specs up here that might be different from the full production kit. We just wanted you folks to see the sample that we have been testing, we expect the production light to be identical but want to be sure before putting it in print.



J_Hopper said:


> Looks like a single LED in the middle to give good rearward illumination and a ring of 9 (less powerful?) LEDs around the outside, at an angle, giving good side visibility. Any word on the specs yet? What LEDs are being used? What are they being driven at? Etc...


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

And theres always this....
https://www.nightlightning.co.nz/adventure_lighting_products.htm#AftaBlasta


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I use the Cateye LD1100 for a tail light. It has 10 individual LED's on the rear, in two rows, and couple on each side for side visibility. It has multiple flashing/moving modes that are very attention getting. Very water resistant and doubles as a portable disco ball...

https://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/LS296A11-Cateye+Ld1100+Taillight.aspx


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

GEOMAN said:


> Yes it does have great side visibility and the pulse out of that center led is not something drivers will miss. As we haven't got the full shipment in yet we don't want to throw any specs up here that might be different from the full production kit. We just wanted you folks to see the sample that we have been testing, we expect the production light to be identical but want to be sure before putting it in print.


how does it mount to the bike?

can you use two of them with Y adaptor (i.e. two lights, one battery)?


----------



## J_Hopper (Mar 5, 2005)

JohnJ80- This is just a guess... if you look carefully under the wire leading out of the light that Geoman posted, you'll see a round slot to either side. This is consistent with the O-ring style mounting. Maybe it'll mount directly to something, but possibly, it'll have something like the DiNotte 140L seatpost mount so one can control the angle of the light. 

Also, Geoman has said the Y adaptor will run the MS taillight and MS headlamp (900 or 1400). Therefore, one battery should run two taillights as well.

Geoman - pulse? I hope it's not a flash-mode only light...


----------



## Chris RX-7 (Sep 22, 2009)

GEOMAN said:


> Hi Cat, does yours look like mine
> 
> You should probably get that cough looked at, it sounds serious
> 
> Again we don't have a complete model as they are in production until this week sometime but this is what we have been testing


Looks like all of the LED's are true red LEDs as the covering is clear. The mounting system however looks like the mount from the previous version the MJ series of lights. I'm not entirely sure how that will work for a tail light. What kind of estimated manufactures lumen output are we looking at on your test unit?


----------



## 96m2comp (Oct 12, 2007)

Geoman,

Any updates on the rear light?

Chris


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hey Chris, we just got these in tonight from the manufacturer, it's the MJ-818 3W tailight. We are going to do Quality Control checks and plan to have them on the site on Friday afternoon.

Also FYI, spread the word we just lowered the price on the 900 Plus for the next week or so in memory of the GeoManGear founder, Jay Stolpestad who sadly recently passed away. Ride On Jay



96m2comp said:


> Geoman,
> 
> Any updates on the rear light?
> 
> Chris


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

RIP Jay. You did a great thing by offering quality lighting at an affordable cost to the masses. Hopefully this brings about a much needed change to the current bike lighting industry.

Great to hear Geoman. Been looking forward to this.
Is the battery cell weatherproofed in the same manner as the newer MS900s are?


----------



## intoflatlines (Mar 31, 2010)

It looks like it's a regular MS900 battery pack. I thought the only difference in the MS900+ was that it came with a MS1400 battery pack.


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

Now I have been messing with getting a decent rear light for ages.. something that is very powerful in daylight and thus really bright at night.
I have tried various bike lights or all sorts of prices and brightness.. and for a while I thought this was bright all be it a bit ugly.. but very bright all the same..








It has 10 leds and cost around £30 GBP..

But then I came upon this * LIGHT* .. by chance. It only has 4 leds and cost about £10.GBP&#8230; Now if you have a decent front light these days, most run off a Li ion 12v - 18v system. Well this light can be fitted to a simple box and bracket and plugged into your existing front light system (mine is 14.8v) and away you go. It will work with any power between 12v-24v with no messing on your side of things&#8230; just wire and go.










In daylight this light is good for about 250mts in straight line. At night it offers reasonable side on vision and is just about impossible to miss even by drivers who are not looking.. and it totally puts the above light in to the shadows as if it was not there.. the same company offer bigger options but this is a bargain and its neat.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Agreed, the tailight comes with the original 900 battery, this was in design well before we were able to switch to the 900 Plus lightset. The good news is in a few weeks we will be offering the tailight lighthead separately, which means someone could order the 900 Plus lightset, a Y-cable and tailight lighthead only and share the Series II battery with a Y-cable and still get excellent runtime out of their headlight and tailight. This will be a very cost effective tailight setup for sure. :thumbsup:



Chromagftw said:


> RIP Jay. You did a great thing by offering quality lighting at an affordable cost to the masses. Hopefully this brings about a much needed change to the current bike lighting industry.
> 
> Great to hear Geoman. Been looking forward to this.
> Is the battery cell weatherproofed in the same manner as the newer MS900s are?


----------



## J_Hopper (Mar 5, 2005)

GEOMAN said:


> ...This will be a very cost effective tailight setup for sure. :thumbsup:


What's it going to sell for?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

We'll have the pricing up on the site tomorrow for the complete tailight set, and we also ordered tailights only and will have pricing up for that soon after



J_Hopper said:


> What's it going to sell for?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Okay this needs to be asked: Does it tilt up and down once mounted? Since most seat posts are at an angle this could be a deal killer if it doesn't. Personally I'm not keen on the idea of a 4 x 18650 battery just to run a rear light however if it tilts and has magnificent output I could over look battery size. I have a feeling with the 4 cell battery this light will likely cost as much as the MS 900.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

It doesn't tilt up and down, although even if it follows the angle of the seatpost this lighthead is visible from a huge distance due to the brightness and shape of the lighthead. It has been tested on the back of the helmet as well and has been very visible. Today's release price is extremely competitive at $54.99 which includes the tailight lighthead, o'rings, charger and the series I battery (4 cell battery pack that came with the original 900 lightset). The battery can be used as a spare for both the 900 and 1400 lightsets with original 3 hr burntime on the 900 and 2.5 hours on the 1400. :thumbsup:



Cat-man-do said:


> Okay this needs to be asked: Does it tilt up and down once mounted? Since most seat posts are at an angle this could be a deal killer if it doesn't. Personally I'm not keen on the idea of a 4 x 18650 battery just to run a rear light however if it tilts and has magnificent output I could over look battery size. I have a feeling with the 4 cell battery this light will likely cost as much as the MS 900.


----------



## Chris RX-7 (Sep 22, 2009)

GEOMAN said:


> It doesn't tilt up and down, although even if it follows the angle of the seatpost this lighthead is visible from a huge distance due to the brightness and shape of the lighthead. It has been tested on the back of the helmet as well and has been very visible. Today's release price is extremely competitive at $54.99 which includes the tailight lighthead, o'rings, charger and the series I battery (4 cell battery pack that came with the original 900 lightset). The battery can be used as a spare for both the 900 and 1400 lightsets with original 3 hr burntime on the 900 and 2.5 hours on the 1400. :thumbsup:


Any guess as to how much the lighhead by itself will run? I may just pick up the whole set if it's only going to be around the $40 price range to get the extra battery, however at around $35-30 I would want just the head.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hi Chris, we are awaiting final pricing on tailight lighthead only from the Manufacturer, we wont know until next week but we ordered some individual tailight only items anyway to get the order going.



Chris RX-7 said:


> Any guess as to how much the lighhead by itself will run? I may just pick up the whole set if it's only going to be around the $40 price range to get the extra battery, however at around $35-30 I would want just the head.


----------



## punkaccountant (Mar 23, 2009)

GEOMAN said:


> It doesn't tilt up and down, although even if it follows the angle of the seatpost this lighthead is visible from a huge distance due to the brightness and shape of the lighthead.


If you are interested in tilting it up or down, couldn't you use a mounting bracket similar to the one Dinotte uses for the 140R? Geoman, do you have any plans on developing a similar mounting system? Also, approximately how many lumens is this rear light? I can relate to lumens but not watts.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

There has already been discussion regarding manufacturing a seatpost mounting bracket for it that would allow the tilt motion. Yes the Dinotte 140R bracket would work nicely with the MS tailight. We haven't been given the lumens data yet as this product is so new, we expect it to be somewhere in the mid 100's lumen wise, it really throws out some light especially when you put it on constant setting.



punkaccountant said:


> If you are interested in tilting it up or down, couldn't you use a mounting bracket similar to the one Dinotte uses for the 140R? Geoman, do you have any plans on developing a similar mounting system? Also, approximately how many lumens is this rear light? I can relate to lumens but not watts.


----------



## Tzvia (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, as luck would have it, my one month old Blackburn Mars 3.0 broke off the mount on the way home Wednesday and went to lost-key-world. I've got another blinkie on my trunk bag but that's it at the moment for rear lighting, so I ordered up one of those Magicshine tail lights along with a 900+ 10 minutes ago from Geoman. Gonna figure out a way to mount the taillight on the back of my Bontrager rack, and either run the battery under there or use the Y cable. Maybe when the heads become available without a battery, I will order another and Y them both; that should be plenty of rear light.

I wasn't expecting much from that Mars, but I was expecting it to stay put longer than a month.


----------



## intoflatlines (Mar 31, 2010)

My Mars 3.0 is almost a year old and still going strong.. I wonder if it was the clip or the mount that broke


----------



## Shitbox (Nov 29, 2009)

Cool. Can't wait for actual review and videos.


----------



## Tzvia (Sep 7, 2008)

intoflatlines said:


> My Mars 3.0 is almost a year old and still going strong.. I wonder if it was the clip or the mount that broke


Clip. That's what was left of the light, still locked into the mount. Once bitten, I took my other blinkie out of it's mount and slipped it on the back of my trunkbag. I'm thinking the rigid mounting+ our ragged Los Angeles streets= too much stress on the clip. Almost bought a Flea, but I think this Magicshine will be brighter, and I get an extra battery I can use on the 900.


----------



## SBeachBiker (Jan 18, 2010)

*Since I can't access geomangear.com...*

Geomangear - Can you tell me what the reduced price of the 900 plus is?


----------



## punkaccountant (Mar 23, 2009)

SBeachBiker said:


> Geomangear - Can you tell me what the reduced price of the 900 plus is?


$89.99


----------



## suba (Jun 25, 2009)

I started out with a SF then went to a Cateye LD1100. I've read about DiNotte for a long time but was happy with my Cateye until I watched a friend ride my bike one night. I could barely see the Cateye more than 50 yards away. That's when I decided to get serious about a tail light.

I bought a DiNotte 400. It was a good decision. The light is very well made with excellent connectors. I got the light just a few days after ordering. Even on low, the light is more powerful than my SF and Cateye combined, yet on high it's not overkill. The flash settings are very useful too. A great product that I wish I'd bought in the first place instead of wasting money on other tail lights I thought would be good enough.

Want a tail light that will get the job done and then some ? Don't complain about the money and just do it. Forget about all the other lights that make compromises and cost less. You get what you pay for. You will not regret buying a DiNotte.


----------

